
Atom 1.24 - maxbrunsfeld
http://blog.atom.io/2018/02/13/atom-1-24.html
======
stevekemp
Looks like there is active discussion in this other thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16370694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16370694)

